# Printing Small Batches of Postcards (Outsourcing)



## orienteering (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi all,

This is my first post to the forums, so if I'm posting in the wrong section feel free to send me in the right direction!

I am putting up a show in late September which includes a series of postcards. Because I don't regularly have access to a great printer, and because I have never printed postcards, I am trying to outsource the printing of them. The problem: most of the best places I've found print on offset presses and generally set a limit of 100+ cards; while my total order will be over this amount, I only want to print around 30 copies of each image. 

Does anyone here know of reputable printing companies (or other solutions) that would do small-batch postcard printing for a reasonable price? I want something of excellent quality but I really do not want to (and cannot afford to) print over 100 copies of each image.

Thanks!


----------



## CCericola (Sep 5, 2011)

Moo.com will let you print different postcards in the same batch. Also, 4over.com has a 25 card minimum for 4x6 for $14.00


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 5, 2011)

Perhaps you could format them 4 up onto larger sheets and then print them as photos and have them cut.


----------

